# 250 gallon propane reverse flow build



## Alvin (May 6, 2018)

Looking to build a reverse flow smoker from a 250 gallon propane tank. I want my smoker to be transported by trailer for family gatherings but also able to roll off trailer for home use.













512A91E7-0039-479E-8621-CD2D0E5778EF



__ Alvin
__ May 6, 2018



						Plan on making the trailer multi use with wheels on the smoker to roll off when necessary.
					
















26ECEF66-DF0C-4EC2-BDFD-289D5BBC4939



__ Alvin
__ May 6, 2018



						Tape is top and bottom cut for door. I’m doing one large door
					
















8D697C18-6B1F-40AE-8158-22E8214FC4E7



__ Alvin
__ May 6, 2018



						Cut out for firebox


----------



## Norm Kopesky @ CBM (May 21, 2018)

250 will be a nice size. Are you looking for advice or updating the group?
Norm


----------



## Alvin (May 22, 2018)

looking for advice i have only built an uds so all advice, tips are welcome.


----------

